# Chapter II Interpret however you can



## El_que_es

My name is Yango González, and I’m a filmmaker, I’m finishing a film and I want to use three texts in different languages, the sentence that I want to translate is:

Chapter II
Interpret however you can

(In Portuguese, the original language of the film)
--Capítulo I,
Interprete como você puder--

I want to translate it to GREEK, HEBREW and  ARAMAIC in their original alphabets.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## ahshav

masculine: פרש כפי יכולתך - paresh kefi yekholtekha
feminine: פרשי כפי יכולתך - parshi kefi yekholtekh


----------



## El_que_es

Thanks for your answer
Is there a way to talk to both sexs in the imperative way?


----------



## MaNitma

El_que_es said:


> My name is Yango González, and I’m a filmmaker, I’m finishing a film and I want to use three texts in different languages, the sentence that I want to translate is:
> 
> Chapter II
> Interpret however you can
> 
> (In Portuguese, the original language of the film)
> --Capítulo I,
> Interprete como você puder--
> 
> I want to translate it to GREEK, HEBREW and  ARAMAIC in their original alphabets.
> Thanks for your help.


Hola:

Creo que si nos podrías dar un contexto podríamos traducirlo mucho mejor. 

"However you can" as in "to the best of your understanding"?
If so, I'd go for one of the following:

פרש למיטב הבנתך
פרשי למיטב הבנתך

The first one is the masculine imperative, the second one is the feminine imperative.

If you would like the sentence to sound closer in meaning to "to the best of your *ability*", then ahshav's translation is the one I'd go for.

Saludos.


----------



## MaNitma

Oh and "Chapter II" is:

פרק II
פרק שני

Either one.
The first one says "chapter II".
The second one is actually "second chapter".

And unfortunately I can't think of a way to use the imperative in a "neuter" kind of way.
I'd just use the masculine form if I were you.

It's a known issue in Hebrew. It's not uncommon to find the following comment in texts:

הטקסט מנוסח בלשון זכר, אך מכוון לשני המינים כאחד.

Which means something like "the text is written in the masculine form but applies to both genders equally".
However, as you could probably imagine, I wouldn't recommend using it in your case.


----------



## amikama

MaNitma said:


> פרק II
> פרק שני


I would use Hebrew numerals rather than Roman numerals: *פרק ב'*.


----------



## El_que_es

Thanks to everybody,
El contexto es el comienzo del capítulo montado en el sentido contrario, por lo tanto los personajes hablan una lengua incomprensible, pero hablo sobre la biblia, por eso esas 3 lenguas.

Actually the chapter of the film is spoken in an incomprehensible language; what I want to say with the title is that you can understand something in the film but you won't understand what people say.  I thnk is closer to "to the best of your *ability*".
So I will use that version:

פרק II
פרש כפי יכולתך

Does anybody know somebody who speaks aramaic? 
Thanks


----------



## Nunty

I strongly agree with amikama that you would be much better off with
פרק ב'

than פרק II, which just isn't used.

(Of course now that I've said that someone will point out a common situation in which it is used and in the last half-century I never noticed. )


----------



## scriptum

El_que_es said:


> Thanks for your answer
> Is there a way to talk to both sexs in the imperative way?


פרשו כרצונכם
(the plural form will answer for both sexes).


----------



## MaNitma

scriptum said:


> פרשו כרצונכם
> (the plural form will answer for both sexes).



I agree.

The plural forms of the sentences mentioned so far:

פרש/י כפי יכולתך --> פרשו כפי יכולתכם
פרש/י למיטב הבנתך --> פרשו למיטב הבנתכם


Good luck


----------

